# DVE HD Basics vs Spears & Munsill on a 1366x768 set.



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm going to give what might be a ridiculous theory but you never know lol. Ok, as I said my HDTVs native resolution is 1366x768. So when watching a Bluray movie which are almost always 1080p my tv is doing some scaling. Spears & Munsill is also 1080p so is also scaling, or I could use DVE HD basics which has an array of patterns for 720p which would mean no scaling. What would you recommend I use?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you are referring to "calibration"? In which case, it makes no difference.

Home calibration is simply adjusting brightness and color levels.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I've already calibrated my tv with the discs, just making sure Ive got it right. Sorry when I said scaling I meant downscaling. When I view two pluge patterns with both discs, DVE showing a 720p pattern and Spears showing a 1080p pattern on a 720p tv. The brightness on my tv for DVE is 38, but the brightness for the Spears pattern is 37. Is this an effect of downscaling? The same applys for the Color control by the way.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Scaling (up or down) should make no difference as it's a hardware function that takes place before the image is displayed. The display function is what is being calibrated. With that said, I can't explain the difference between the discs. But then I've only ever used a single calibration disc. I've not compared multiple discs.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Spears and munsill says they used very high quality methods in making the disc, such as good ant aliasing which I don't think DVE did, or it could be that more resolution in the spears disc is making the patterns more accurate?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, we are talking about a static image at a specific resolution. So "resolution", in itself, should not be a factor. It could be a higher quality image, not that it would matter. The images serve two functions, 1) the color bars to show color reproduction, and 2) the pattern image which is used to see if there is any distortion in the display (which based on the screen type used, can possibly be calibrated as well...this is mostly a throwback to the CRT days, where part of the screen could be out of focus or the image could be skewed or curved...this doesn't apply to LCD type displays).

In any case, we are back to where we started. The input resolution should not matter. Scaling effects would be like angled lines that don't appear straight or overall bluriness. Scaling, or its by products, are not part of the calibration. Calibration is only changing the brightness, black levels, and colors.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

So the question is then, which is higher quality? I'm voting Spears & Munsill but what do you think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good press concerning both. And I would not go so far as to say one is better than the other. What you need to keep in mind is that both require user input. Thus any differences are more likely to be user induced, rather than disc induced. 

Also, the differences you noted are minimal. This isn't something that you, or any other casual viewer, is likely to notice.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Nah I guess not. Thank you for your help again Dogg.


----------

